# Neuheiten 2015



## trailterror (12. Juli 2014)

Was ist es?

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/ni...so-what-screen-shot-2014-07-10-2.24.39-am.png


----------



## mhubig (13. Juli 2014)

Neues ION 18??

EDIT: Hier nochmal in groß (klick) ... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (13. Juli 2014)

Sieht für mich nach nem Umlenkhebel aus


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. Juli 2014)

...tippe auf Helius AC 2015 ;-)


----------



## wildbiker (13. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach nem Umlenkhebel aus


Seh ich auch...Hat nicolai schon vor nen paar tage gepostet. Ist vlt. für das ion 16 effigear...


----------



## trailterror (13. Juli 2014)

Wobi der Ion Proto Rahmen die gängige wippe hatte (was aber nicht unbedingt was heissen muss)





@AM. Heizer

Ein neues Helius AM 26' wär geil


----------



## pfalz (13. Juli 2014)

Ion Fatbike...


----------



## fruchtmoose (13. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## trailterror (13. Juli 2014)

Ist anscheinend fürs AC....26' und 27,5' kompatibilität kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen 
Bauen sie dir nichtmal als custom


----------



## NorwegianWood (16. Juli 2014)

Was mich etwas stutzig macht:

- Etliche posts verschiedener user hier in diversen N threads, die anscheinend alle auf ein Ion 18 Nachfolger warten
- Die (angeblichen) Absagen von N auf Kundenanfragen bzgl. des alten 18er
- Dazu die (fragwürdigen) Aussagen, dass kein 18er mehr gebaut wird, auch nicht auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch?! Hää??

Entgegen den geäußerten Bedenken von N, keinen Markt mehr für Bikes ala Ion 18 zu sehen, haben sich die Kunden nicht an Marktprognosen sondern vielmehr an ihren eigenen Bedürfnissen orientiert und kaufen munter Rahmen wie das Transition TR500, das Banshee Darkside oder (zukünftig) das neue Scott Voltage FR u.a.

Schon etwas komisch, könnte es vielleicht sein das N keine alten 18er mehr baut damit sich die Leute nich verarscht vorkommen, wenn dann doch ein neuer Freerider präsentiert wird - Spekulation & Verwirrung.

Wer weiß mehr?
Kommt da nochmal was?



PS: Ja, das ION 16 ist toll, aber anscheinend doch nicht ganz dass, worauf sich ein bestimmtes Klientel im Zweifelsfalle verlassen möchte


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2014)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Was mich etwas stutzig macht:
> 
> - Etliche posts verschiedener user hier in diversen N threads, die anscheinend alle auf ein Ion 18 Nachfolger warten
> - Die (angeblichen) Absagen von N auf Kundenanfragen bzgl. des alten 18er
> ...




So könnte es durchaus sein.

Das kein ION18 mehr gebaut wird beruht ja nur darauf das es dafür keine Frästeile mehr gibt.
Ein ION20 mit ION18-Geo ist als Tailormade mit Sciherheit machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (16. Juli 2014)

Ich meine ich hab mal eine Fräse bei Nicolai gesehen
Letztendlich existiert ja das Programm für die Frästeile und der Fräse ist es auch wurscht was sie fräst.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2014)

Naja die Fräsen sind wohl sehr ausgelastet, denke da werden die nicht extra Frästeile für einen Rahmen machen.
Wenn sich 10 Leute finden vielleicht schon.


----------



## chris79 (16. Juli 2014)

Denke, die Umlenkung sieht stark nach AC aus, etwas ausgefräster und leichter als bisher. Hat jemand weitere Infos?


----------



## mhubig (16. Juli 2014)

Dann vielleicht doch ein Helius FAT?  ION 18 / Freerider fänd ich aber geiler!!


----------



## chris79 (16. Juli 2014)

Auflösung hier:

http://forums.mtbr.com/nicolai/so-what-921383.html


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2014)

One piece Helius Rocker...

Meiner am AC 29 2013 is doch auch schon one piece...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> One piece Helius Rocker...
> 
> Meiner am AC 29 2013 is doch auch schon one piece...


Das glaub ich nich.
Beim ac sind es 3 Teile


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2014)

Auch diese neuen low-profile Hebel?


----------



## nmk (16. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Auch diese neuen low-profile Hebel?



Ja, zwei Hebel und eine 22mm Distanzhülse dazwischen.


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2014)

Wenn, dann is es ne Achse.

Ich konnte beide Hebel nicht getrennt von einander bewegen...


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn, dann is es ne Achse.
> 
> Ich konnte beide Hebel nicht getrennt von einander bewegen...



Ich glaub in der Hülse is ne Achse


----------



## codit (19. Juli 2014)

WUNSCHKONZERT:

Also ich wünsche mir (und werde es derzeit ermutlich leider nicht bekommen) ein Helius AC / Pinion mit 26 Zoll und kurzem Radstand (wie 2010/11), das Ganze zweimal. Dazu ein Argon AM mit ohne Pinion mit etwas steilerem Sitzwinkel und 26 Zoll. Zur NOT täte es in beiden Fällen auch 27.5 mit höherem Tretlager, so dass ich 26er Laufräder nutzen kann.

Ich warte auch gerne noch ein Jahr bis es das ganze mit Pinion Light mit weniger Spreizung und gröberer Abstufung gibt. Aber 27.5 werde ich bis auf weiteres (aus sehr individuellen Gründen, nicht weil es besser/schlechter ist) definitiv nicht kaufen.

Wenn Ihr nicht wollt, bekommt eben Daimler-Benz meine Kohle!


----------



## mhubig (23. Juli 2014)

Helius AC 2015?


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juli 2014)

Das wirds sein


----------



## NorwegianWood (24. Juli 2014)

Das bleibt aber wohl hoffentlich nicht die einzige Neuheit für 2015


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich doch! Schon wieder ein komplettes Umkremplen der Produktpalette würde ich nicht so dolle finden. Der Mensch braucht Konstanz, sonst kann ich ja gleich Scott fahren.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (28. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Juli 2014)

Ach so, na dann!


----------



## Seneca02 (29. Juli 2014)

Im aktuellen production-plan steht bei KW 38 ION 16 26" LAST CHANCE". Also werden das wohl die letzten 26er sein....


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2014)

Ist ja nix neues aber dennoch:


----------



## nmk (29. Juli 2014)

Ich fände es interessant, wie das Verhältnis zwischen bestellten 26" und 27,5" beim ION 16 letzten Endes sein wird. Vor einem halben Jahr hatte einer der großen Händler erwähnt, dass es bei ihm 8:1 zugunsten von 27,5" sei.

Es war schön, dass Nicolai beide Varianten angeboten hat, so dass die Kunden es entscheiden können. Speziell bei dem Modell kann keiner mehr sagen "ich wurde gezwungen".


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2014)

Gezwungen nicht, nur ner totalen gehirnwäsche unterzogen


----------



## SirBsod (29. Juli 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich z.B. in 10 Jahren immer noch sowas von spitz auf mein Helius AM bin und nochmal eins in neu haben will.. kann man (mit Tailormade-Aufschlag vll.) nicht irgendwie lieb fragen und einen Klassiker nachfertigen lassen?


----------



## mtbbee (29. Juli 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich z.B. in 10 Jahren immer noch sowas von spitz auf mein Helius AM bin und nochmal eins in neu haben will.. kann man (mit Tailormade-Aufschlag vll.) nicht irgendwie lieb fragen und einen Klassiker nachfertigen lassen?



habe ich gefragt: wollte ein AC in S haben ... Antwort war: 700 Euro Aufpreis 
So habe ich mir ein CC gebraucht gekauft und bin glücklich damit, aber trotzdem: wer sein AC in S verkaufen möchte 

Andere Hersteller bieten ja auch Wahlmöglichkeiten bei LR Grössen, zu schade, das Nicolai einen anderen Weg geht


----------



## hoodride (29. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, dass sich die Rohrsätze bis dahin verändern werden und es dann einer kompletten Neukonstuktion bedarf.
Also meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Andererseits würde doch heute auch keiner auf die Idee kommen und sich einen Golf 2 bestellen.
(Golf 1 könnte ich ja noch verstehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (29. Juli 2014)

Naja, den Golf 1 konntest du bis 2009 noch neu kaufen..
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citi_Golf
Aber was will man schon mit nem Golf? Da passt ja in den Kofferraum kein Bike richtig rein ;-)

Ne mir geht's eher allgemein drum ob das eben möglich wäre.
Aber okay, stimmt, wenn die Rohrsätze wohl schlicht weg dann nicht mehr lagernd sind bzw. nur für bestehende Rahmen bzgl. Ersatzteile verwendet werden..


----------



## kephren23 (29. Juli 2014)

Man bedenke auch die frästeile, das sind ja schonmal 20st für so nen rahmen.

Die geo auf basis eines bestehendem rahmen wäre wohl ehr machbar.


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2014)

@SirS Bod

Hab mir die frage bzgl. meines AM's auch schon mal gestellt. Eine Firma die für Custom und TailormAde Bikes wirbt, sollte sowas meiner Meinung nach egtl. möglich sein...

Nur meinte ein user neulich mal, N würde auf wunsch nicht mal mehr ein Ion 18 bauen.
Dabei wurde es erst relativ rezent ausm programm genommen....


----------



## Holland (29. Juli 2014)

deutlich mehr reifenfreiheit bei den argons fänd ich sinnvoll. vielleicht gleich so üppig, dass da auch "+" reifen reinpassen würden. und vielleicht noch modulare ausfallenden, die auch einen wechsel zwischen 26 und 27,5 bei verschiedenen achsstandards ermöglichen (veränderung der tretlager absenkung.

gruss
holland.


----------



## kephren23 (29. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @SirS Bod
> 
> Hab mir die frage bzgl. meines AM's auch schon mal gestellt. Eine Firma die für Custom und TailormAde Bikes wirbt, sollte sowas meiner Meinung nach egtl. möglich sein...
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon sagte, das liegt wohl ehr an den Frästeilen, habe grade mal gezählt und das sind beim ION16 um die 30st. das ist dann mit 700€ aufpreis nicht gemacht, nicht für einen Rahmen, ich denke aber das wenn sich 10 zusammen finden ist das ne andere Frage.
Ist ja nicht einfach nur nen Rahmen zusammen brutzeln.
Und Rohrsätze sollten auch weniger ein Problem darstellen.


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2014)

Ich versteh deine argumentation und hast ja auch recht....aber irgendwie trotzdem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (29. Juli 2014)

das sind wir doch alle, auch für mich waren ION18 und Helius AM einfach Nicolai schlechthin.
Traurig ist es aber ich mag halt das negative gegen Nicolai nicht, es gibt immer 2 Seiten der Medaille.


----------



## Simbl (30. Juli 2014)

Hab ichs doch geahnt, nächstes Jahr verkauft der Guru eigene Bikes 

http://www.gurucycles.com/en


----------



## fruchtmoose (30. Juli 2014)

-


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. August 2014)

Gibt es schon konkrete Infos zu den 2015 Modelen?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## kephren23 (7. August 2014)

Bis auf ION16 Effi und Helius AC Update nichts weiteres soweit ich weiß.


----------



## boesA_moench (7. August 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bis auf ION16 Effi und Helius AC Update nichts weiteres soweit ich weiß.



ION 16 Effi ist nicht richtig! Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## kephren23 (7. August 2014)

Naja da es als Proto schon in Rennen fährt würde ich mal stark davon ausgehen das es kurz nach der Eurobike zu ordern sein wird.
Vorallem funzt das ION20 EFFi ja sehr gut und somit sollte die Umsetzung auf das ION16 nicht sehr schwierig sein.


----------



## trailterror (8. August 2014)

@Bingo 

Ich denk zur €bike wird das Ion 12 auch vorgestellt....


----------



## boesA_moench (8. August 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Naja da es als Proto schon in Rennen fährt würde ich mal stark davon ausgehen das es kurz nach der Eurobike zu ordern sein wird.
> Vorallem funzt das ION20 EFFi ja sehr gut und somit sollte die Umsetzung auf das ION16 nicht sehr schwierig sein.



Leider habe ich eine andere Info

Das ION 12 mit dem Helius, sind wohl gesetzt!


----------



## Bingo1979 (8. August 2014)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Leider habe ich eine andere Info
> 
> Das ION 12 mit dem Helius, sind wohl gesetzt!



Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst. ...ION12 mit dem Helius...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. August 2014)

Ein neues ion 12 und eben auch deutliche änderungen (ULH) am helius AC


----------



## Bingo1979 (14. August 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Neues ION 18??
> 
> EDIT: Hier nochmal in groß (klick) ... ;-)


Der Umlenkhebel hat jetzt ja nur noch ein Loch für die Dämpferaufnahme. Wieviel FW hat das Helius AC dann vermutlich noch?

Bleibt es beim Helius AC bei der Laufradgröß 27.5?

Gibt es sonst Neuigkeiten?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## ssiemund (17. August 2014)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Der Umlenkhebel hat jetzt ja nur noch ein Loch für die Dämpferaufnahme. Wieviel FW hat das Helius AC dann vermutlich noch?


130mm
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Bingo1979 (17. August 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> 130mm
> Gruß
> Stephan


Sicher? Woher hast du die Info?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## ssiemund (17. August 2014)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Sicher? Woher hast du die Info?
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo


Wollte mir ein AC kaufen aber vorher nochmals probefahren. Da hat man es mir gesagt. Nun hab ich kurzfristig umplanen müssen, hab aber jetzt mein AC 2014, nur halt nicht in meiner Traumfarbe, aber was solls 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## andi.f.1809 (17. August 2014)

und was soll dann aus dem helius tb werden??

ich bin nur gespannt, ob es die pinion auch mit einem Industriehauptlager geben wird.


----------



## Bingo1979 (17. August 2014)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> und was soll dann aus dem helius tb werden??



Helius TB = 29'' 120mm FW
Helius AC = 27.5'' 130mm FW

Vermutlich!?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (18. August 2014)

Hallo an Alle,

ab wann sind denn die neuen 2015er Rahmen bestell- und lieferbar? Kann man das grob abschätzen?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## nmk (18. August 2014)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> ab wann sind denn die neuen 2015er Rahmen bestell- und lieferbar? Kann man das grob abschätzen?



Bestellbar normalerweise nach der EB. Die ersten Lieferungen erfolgen dann wahrscheinlich in Dezember oder Januar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (18. August 2014)

nmk schrieb:


> Bestellbar normalerweise nach der EB. Die ersten Lieferungen erfolgen dann wahrscheinlich in Dezember oder Januar.



OK, danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## kephren23 (21. August 2014)

Helius AC 2015


----------



## Martin1508 (21. August 2014)

Ich finde es schön. Sieht sehr stimmig aus.

Grüße


----------



## SirBsod (21. August 2014)

140 mm als empfohlener Federweg für die Gabel.. gefühlsmässig für mich etwas wenig für das was ich unter "klassisch" Enduro verstehe..Aber gut,sicher eine Sache von persönlicher Vorliebe und Fahrkönnen.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. August 2014)

Ich denke, dass der "klassische" Enduro Rahmen der ION 16 ist und bleibt. N spricht ja vom Trail/Enduro. Alleine bei einem Lenkwinkel von größer 66 Grad schlägt ja die Style Polizei schon die Hände über den Kopf zusammen. Aber gerade das macht das Helius AC 2015 schon wieder sehr interessant.

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2014)

@SirBsod 

Enduro war letzte saison. Trail Bike ist das key-wort für 2015 

Ich find das neue AC liest sich aber auch recht ansehlich  ist bestimmt ein tolles rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (22. August 2014)

trailterror schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich find das neue AC liest sich aber auch recht ansehlich  ist bestimmt ein tolles rad


Mhhh, das Gefühl hab ich auch und bin schon wieder am Zweifeln ob der Kauf des AC 2014 nicht etwas voreilig war 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## aka (22. August 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> 140 mm als empfohlener Federweg für die Gabel.. gefühlsmässig für mich etwas wenig für das was ich unter "klassisch" Enduro verstehe..Aber gut,sicher eine Sache von persönlicher Vorliebe und Fahrkönnen.


Mit verstaerktem UR Freigabe fuer 160mm.


----------



## vinc (22. August 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...flage-fuer-2015-einfach-einfach-gut-kurztest/


----------



## andi.f.1809 (22. August 2014)

@vinc
wie wird denn das Hauptlager bei dem pinion Getriebe ausgeführt?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

Interessante Angabe. Wie kommt man auf so was?





Ganz schön langes O-Rohr und großer Reach-Wert für M



Hm, auch das ist etwas seltsam. Kein Platz im Rahmen? Damit fallen potente Dämpfer ja aus.




30,9er für XL? Warum das denn?


----------



## US. (22. August 2014)

@Alpine Maschine:
Der Gabel-Standrohrdurchmesser ist maßgeblich entscheidend für die Belastung des Unterrohrs/ Steuerkopfbereich. Irgendwas muß nachgeben beim Crash oder allgemein nicht axialer Belastung der Gabel. Steife Gabeln erfordern entsprechende Rahmen.

Sattelstützdurchmesser in Abhängigkeit der Rahmengrösse ist sinnvoll, da so bei konstantem Außendurchmesser eine belastunggerechte Wandstärke gewählt werden kann. War bei Nicolai schon immer so.

Und Piggy Pack und Flaschenhalter schliesen sich bei den meisten Rahmen aus, insbesondre bei kleinen Rahmengrössen. manchmal passt es doch bei seitlicher Entnahme oder 0,5er Flaschen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

US. schrieb:


> ...
> Der Gabel-Standrohrdurchmesser ist maßgeblich entscheidend für die Belastung des Unterrohrs/ Steuerkopfbereich. Irgendwas muß nachgeben beim Crash oder allgemein nicht axialer Belastung der Gabel. Steife Gabeln erfordern entsprechende Rahmen.
> 
> Sattelstützdurchmesser in Abhängigkeit der Rahmengrösse ist sinnvoll, da so bei konstantem Außendurchmesser eine belastunggerechte Wandstärke gewählt werden kann. War bei Nicolai schon immer so.
> ...



Das mit dem Standrohrmesser dachte ich mir schon. Aber 35 mm heißt ja nicht per se steifer als 34, vor allem mit unterschiedlicher Einbaulänge kann die Belastung mit einem 34er-Standrohr, aber hohem Einbaumaß höher sein als bei 35&kurz.

Das mit dem Außendurchmesser leuchtet mir ein.

Per se einen Piggy Back auszuschließen find ich auch wiederum seltsam...


----------



## hoodride (22. August 2014)

Per se einen Piggy Back auszuschließen find ich auch wiederum seltsam...[/QUOTE]

Nur wenn Du einen Flaschenhalter montierst.

Hier das leserliche Tech sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...jdpNkpqRjBibVE&single=true&gid=62&output=html


----------



## aka (22. August 2014)

Man koennte es auch so lesen: 
bei Benutzung eines Daempfers mit AGB ist es Glueckssache, ob die Flasche noch passt


----------



## hoodride (22. August 2014)

Nicolai Homepage ist schon aktualisiert, hier noch ein Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (22. August 2014)

Echt schöner Rahmen, besonders in der Farbe


----------



## Bingo1979 (22. August 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Echt schöner Rahmen, besonders in der Farbe


Gibt es denn auch Fotos von Nicolai in den anderen Glaze Farben? Irgenwo gab es hiezu doch schon einmal ein Thema.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## guru39 (22. August 2014)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch Fotos von Nicolai in den anderen Glaze Farben? Irgenwo gab es hiezu doch schon einmal ein Thema.
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (22. August 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## Bingo1979 (22. August 2014)

Gibt es von dem Green Glaze irgendwo auch ein Foto mit einem ganzen Rahmen?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## guru39 (22. August 2014)

Nicht das ich wüsste.

Ich bin aber am Mittwoch auf der Eurobaik und werde alles Fotografieren was mir vor die Linse kommt.


----------



## hoodride (22. August 2014)

@guru39 

Hab grad den 2015 Katalog entdeckt, bietet N jetzt auch Kompletträder

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicol...s&utm_campaign=Transactional&utm_medium=email


----------



## Simbl (22. August 2014)

Wenn ja macht doch fast keinen Sinn. Gibt doch nix Individuelleres wie ein Nicolai. Und bei nem Komplettrad passt immer irgendwas nicht. Ist meine Meinung


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2014)

ich hoffe nur nicht, dass wegen den komplettbike angeboten mittelfristig personalisierte Optionen wegfallen; z.bsp die in vielen Farben eloxierte zughalter, verschiedene steuerrohroptionen etc.....

seh kein Ion 12 im Katalog...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (22. August 2014)

Nicolai muss doch seinen Platz vom letzten Jahr verteidigen:





Das kann ja jetzt nur den 1. Platz bedeuten, wenn sie es schon ohne kompletträder auf platz 3 geschafft haben.


----------



## Martin1508 (22. August 2014)

Mmmmh, Komplettbikes von Nicolai. Hatten wir ja irgendwie schon mal. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Eigentlich fahre ich ja ein Nicolai, weil ich Bock auf Custom made habe. Aber!!! Die Aufbauten sind echt nicht übel. Also zumindest auf den ersten Blick hat es Hand und Fuss was die da so ans Rad bauen. Wie immer wird aber auch hier die Nachfrage das Angebot bestimmen. Ich für meinen Teil baue mir dann das Rad doch lieber im Keller nach meinen Wünschen auf.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2014)

Es kommt ein Argon Road Disc!!! Reifenfreiheit für Crossreifen vorhanden? 
Da warte ich schon Jahre drauf...


----------



## Timmy35 (23. August 2014)

Das Argon Road war doch schon seit langen mit den verschiebbaren Ausfallenden zu bekommen und hat dann auch 135mm Einbaubreite hinten. Da waren doch auch Scheibenbremsen möglich. Es hat jetzt aber ein neues Steuerrohr und die Reifenfreiheit sieht auf den Bilder echt riesig aus.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2014)

Die Reifenfreiheit ist das gute Neue...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (23. August 2014)

also wenn das Hauptlager bei der Pinion Version auch als Industrielager ausgeführt wird, bestell ich gleich;-)
kann man das Steuerrohr vor dem eloxieren eigentlich noch etwas kürzen (3-4mm) oder geht das aufgrund der Steuerrohrform (Einpresstiefe) nicht? --> lefty supermax;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (23. August 2014)

Wenn kannst Du das auch nach dem Eloxieren kürzen. Die Lagersitze werden auch von Nicolai erst nach dem Eloxieren auf Maß gebracht. Auf den Auflagerflächen am Steuerrohr und Tretlager ist also immer blankes Alu.


----------



## mhubig (23. August 2014)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Gibt es von dem Green Glaze irgendwo auch ein Foto mit einem ganzen Rahmen?








Screenshot aus dem 2015er Pre-Katalog.


----------



## chevioso (25. August 2014)

@Bingo

ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Farbauswahl nicht von Bildern abhängig machen.
Bilder können Farben nicht wiedergeben.
Beispiel:
Hier das "Psycho Tourquise" aus dem Katalog:




Hier das "Psycho Tourquise" allerdings matt auf einem anderen Bild:
(EDIT: nachträglich ausgetauscht - jetzt nicht mehr matt)





Schau es Dir am besten in Echt an.


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2014)

Super Vergleich...

matt vs. hochglanz is fast wie unterschiedliche Farben...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Bei dem einen ist etwas an der Sättigung gedreht, dass andere etwas milchig/überbelichtet. Bei gleichen Verhältnissen dürfte der Unterschied nicht so groß sein.


----------



## chevioso (25. August 2014)

@Der gute:
hast vollkommen Recht. Der Vergleich war nicht gut.
Habe meinen Post editiert. Jetzt hochglanz gegen hochglanz.

Aber dass Bilder die Farben nicht gut darstellen siehst Du auch so. Oder...?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Öhm, dass ist wirklich ein Unterschied. Wenn ich die eine Farbe geordert hätte und die andere bekäme, dann folgte ein Tobsuchtsanfall.

Haben die die Farbe zwischenzeitlich geändert?


----------



## chevioso (25. August 2014)

Welche Farbe soll geändert worden sein?

Das Problem ist kein Neues. 
Farben auf Bildern darzustellen ist ein allgemeines Problem.

Deshalb rate ich allen Farbunentschiedenen erstmal zur Begutachtung vor Ort.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. August 2014)

Das sind doch Psycho Tourquise und Seasick. Also 2 verschiedene Farben!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

War nicht gerade von "Psycho Tourquise" die Rede? Ist doch keine RAL-Farbe, oder?



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das sind doch Psycho Tourquise und Seasick. Also 2 verschiedene Farben!



Tolles Naming. Wer will schon Seasick ordern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevioso (25. August 2014)

Ohje.. kann sein, dass Du Recht hast Mirco.
Sorry.. =/

das müsste echtes psycho tourquise sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/argon-am.595695/page-46#post-11134517
das passt dann eigentlich wieder ganz gut.

Na dann vergesst was ich von mir gegeben habe.. ^^


----------



## wildbiker (25. August 2014)

Ich find ja immer noch dieses semipermeable yellow glaze geil und extralove in rot oder blau... Wird wohl auch mein neues bike haben, wenn ich mich mal zwischen Helius ac und ion16 entscheiden könnte...


----------



## beetle (25. August 2014)

Ionenkanone nehmen.


----------



## kephren23 (25. August 2014)

2015 ist die Entscheidung ja durchaus einfacher.


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2014)




----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. August 2014)

Och ne...


----------



## Simbl (27. August 2014)

So wir fahren gerade von der Eurobike zurück, Bilder folgen, Bier passt


----------



## hoschi2007 (27. August 2014)

im Vergleich zum Vorgänger sieht das mal sehr geil aus


----------



## Simbl (27. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (27. August 2014)




----------



## Simbl (27. August 2014)




----------



## Simbl (27. August 2014)

Das letzte ist ein sehhhhrrr langer Custom Rahmen, also nix Serie


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2014)

Für mich das wichtigste


----------



## kephren23 (28. August 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Für mich das wichtigste



Yeah


----------



## Martin1508 (28. August 2014)

Aufkleber? Den muss ich haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. August 2014)

Jup  ich heb dir einen auf Maddin.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. August 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Jup  ich heb dir einen auf Maddin.


 
Perfect!

Bin heute Karlsruhe und komme heute Nachmittag auf ne Capri Sonne vorbei. Okay?

Grüße


----------



## psychoo2 (28. August 2014)

ICH BRAUCH SO NEN AUFKLEBER UND VOR ALLEM....ICH MUSS SO EIN T-SHIRT HABEN.....

Platziere hier gleich mal eine Bestellung .... bitteeeeeee


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Perfect!
> 
> Bin heute Karlsruhe und komme heute Nachmittag auf ne Capri Sonne vorbei. Okay?
> 
> Grüße




Bis auf die Capri Sonne....die ist aus im Moment.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. August 2014)




----------



## guru39 (28. August 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> ICH BRAUCH SO NEN AUFKLEBER UND VOR ALLEM....ICH MUSS SO EIN T-SHIRT HABEN.....
> 
> Platziere hier gleich mal eine Bestellung .... bitteeeeeee



? bei mir ??????? oder beim Basti?


----------



## Simbl (28. August 2014)

Net alle Aufkleber hergeben! Meine waren in deinem Rucksack


----------



## MantaHai (31. August 2014)

Anstatt die Arbeits- und Denkkraft in die E-Bikes zu stecken, hätten die Jungs mal lieber das ION16 Effi und Pinion vorangetrieben!


----------



## kephren23 (31. August 2014)

Ich denke nicht das es vernachlässigt wurde.


----------



## wildbiker (31. August 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Ionenkanone nehmen.



Optisch sagt mir das Ion16 irgendwie mehr zu. Wenn neues Bike, dann schon was mit mehr Federweg. Schade dass, das AC keine 150 mehr hat, die ULH gefallen mir am AC gar nicht.

Ion16 mit Pinion wär schon geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (1. September 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Optisch sagt mir das Ion16 irgendwie mehr zu. Wenn neues Bike, dann schon was mit mehr Federweg. Schade dass, das AC keine 150 mehr hat, die ULH gefallen mir am AC gar nicht.
> 
> Ion16 mit Pinion wär schon geil...


Wäre ist falsch, es ist geil , bins auf ner Mad East Enduro Stage dieses Jahr gefahren und naja, was soll ich sagen, einfach geil!


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2014)

Hat jemand Bilder vom Argon Road Disc gemacht?


----------

